# Good news!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all,
Good news this morning we passed at panel! There were 10 people there and they asked a few questions but we answered them well and it was really fine. Our SW said we had a good application so she hadn't anticipated any problems. So onto the next waiting stage which she says will be long as we want as young a child as we can. Thanks again to Magenta and everyone who has sent such lovely messages of support.
Love to all Jill x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Well done Jill,

Really pleased you did so well. Hope you dont have to wait too long for your little one. Many congrats to you both,

L xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jill

Congratulations to you & your DH, it's a great feeling isn't it!

Let's hope you don't have to long of a wait for you family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

*Congratulations!*​
magenta xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations & hoping that you don't have to wait too long


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

_*Congratulations !!*_

Thats brilliant news.

What age are you hoping for?

Kizziex


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Well done Jill and dh  
hoping you dont ahve to wait toooo long for a match....

kj x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS JILL!!!!!!!!!!

hope your wait is not too long. xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats Jill and dh!

Hope you don't wait to long.

Laine


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks all for your lovely messages. We are hoping for as young as possible we will just have to see what happens I guess.
Love Jill x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats - keep us posted as to what happens!

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations 

Great News Jill.  I know you are warned of the wait, but hope i comes round sooner than you think.  Its worth it!

Karen x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi jill well done i bet your excited now ... good luck i know just how you feel.. xx


jilldill said:


> Hi all,
> Good news this morning we passed at panel! There were 10 people there and they asked a few questions but we answered them well and it was really fine. Our SW said we had a good application so she hadn't anticipated any problems. So onto the next waiting stage which she says will be long as we want as young a child as we can. Thanks again to Magenta and everyone who has sent such lovely messages of support.
> Love to all Jill x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hoping the wait is not too long for you 

love
suzie xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Jill, hope it's not too long until you find a match.

love
Cindy


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great news...looking forward to hearing when you get your match!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Well done Gill,

Thats really good news.    Its really good you answered your questions well.  We were so nervous when we were matched, we just started waffling.  In fact my husband and i came out and both couldn't remember what we had been asked or what we had said.  We got approved though, it was a unanimous decision apparantly, so we couldn't have been that bad.

Hope you are matched very soon.

Love Rianna.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Many congrats Jill.. fabulous news.  I won't be far behind you, but we too will have a long wait as we would like as young as possible too. 

Well done on making it look easy... I have a lot to live up to now...lol.

Love Cxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Many congratulations Jill, it's a lovely feeling isn't it.  Let's hope you soon get the match you want.

Cindy


----------

